# age of hoyt bow by serial number?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looking at it no, but if you call them and give them the serial # they can prob give you a Date of Manu


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

The idea of the date of the bow by looking at the serial numbers is not going to happen. But most companies can give you that information once you give them the #.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

If you showed some pics on here of the bow and close ups of the cams you'd get an answer in minutes. :nod:


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll see what i can do! thanks!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Do Hoyt's serial numbers have any correlation with the number of bows that had been manufactured that model year? Like 0001 0002 kind of thing.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

here's the pics
thanks! Susie


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Susie, just give Hoyt a call in the morning with the serial number of your bow and they will give you complete manufacture information on it. Also, please tell me you're not shooting across a road....


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

It can only be an '09 or '10 model. Not sure if there were different limb graphics that year or not to differentiate.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah I'll give Hoyt a call tomorrow- and that's my driveway- I can hear/see a car from way far 

thanks!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

i would say 2009.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a 2010, just got off the phone with Hoyt. The reason I was unsure was when I went to the tuning charts it only listed the 2010 with an xts #3 cam, mine has a number 2. The CS rep said I could go to a z3 cam if i wanted to get my DL shorter, but I've been chatting with nuts&bolts, he had me do an exercise to determine if my DL was correct and he said my DL is good . 
So far I really like this bow 
It shoots flat- I had to lose my 10 yard pin because my 10 and 20 couldn't go any closer.

Susie


----------



## wheelbarrowdog (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I wish Hoyt would correlate serial #'s with manufacture year.


----------



## Purex (Jan 6, 2018)

crowinghen said:


> hi there!
> I was wondering if there's a way to tell the age of a Hoyt Bow by it's serial number? ( like the title says)
> thank you!


I recently inherited an old hoyt(deviator) in need of repair. *was wondering where to find the serial numbe*r? do you need to take it apart? i cant find any info or even an exact match online


----------



## Get Bent (Feb 14, 2016)

Purex said:


> I recently inherited an old hoyt(deviator) in need of repair. *was wondering where to find the serial numbe*r? do you need to take it apart? i cant find any info or even an exact match online


Could be under the grip. What parts do you need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

